# افكار عملية في مجال الطاقة تستحق التطبيق .



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ملخص الفكرة الشكل رقم 3 عبارة مروحة توربينية تسمى عجلة بولتن حيث تكون ارياشها من مجموعة ارياش على شكل كؤوس تدار هذه العجلة بواسطة نفث من الماء المضغوط وفي الجهة المقابلة هناك مولد يقوم بتوليد الكهرباء وهذه طريقة استخدمت في اوائل القرن الماضي حيث استخدمها الجيش البريطاني (المستعمر) .
ما اريد ان اقوله ان نستخدم هذه العجلة او التوربين لأنتاج طاقة كهربائية بزيادة ضغط الماء لتدوير العجلة بشكل اسرع بما يتوفر لدينا من امكانية مواد ربما تكون مستهلكة او المتوفرة .

1-	نحتاج الى مرشة او ضاغط الماء العالي الضغط التي تستخدم للتنظيف شكل 1.لها قابلية مص الماء ثم ضغطه بضغط عالي وهي تعمل بكهربائية 1 امبير.
2-	داينمو من مولد كهرباء صغير1 (كي في) 4 امبير معطوب فيه المحرك الأنفجاري .
3-	عجلة بولتن كما ذكرنا .

نربط المرشة على العجلة ونديرها ونستخدم منظم ضغط الماء او الصمام الأبري لتحديد ضغط الماء بما يتناسب مع عدد دورات العجلة لتنظيم التردد (الهيرتز 50 او 60 ) وفي نفس الوقت ينساب الماء من اسفل العجلة كما موضح في الشكل 1 ليتجمع داخل الخزان الذي تسحب منه المرشة ليتداوراو يحل محله علما ان المضخة او المرشة تستهلك 3 لتر في الدقيقة في اعلى دفع للماء . وبهذه الطريقة نحصل على 3 امبير ربح صافي 






البغدادي .:55:


----------



## صادق حميد (22 يوليو 2007)

فكرة رائعة واقتصادية


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ شكري


----------



## مهندس المسلمين (12 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك فكرة رائعة جدا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلال زيكو (25 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم انا لا افهم حقيقة كيف نحصل على ثلاثة امبير من لا شي وكيف ان مرشة الماء تستهلك طاقة اقل من الطاقة الناتجة من قوة الماء الذي تضخه وهل يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بمضخة الماء العادية المستخدمة لرفع الماء الى سطح المنزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## asfour41 (27 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم من يوم يومها عنفة بولتن لا تستخدم الا باستخدام نافث قبلها .. ولم تستخدم لاقديما ولا حديثا الا باستخدام هذا النافث .. وذلك لانها تعمل بقوة الضغط ..


----------



## مهدي موسى (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي موضوع جيد


----------



## ابا الحسين (27 فبراير 2008)

شكر لك الفكرة جيدة 
ولكن هل هي مجرد فكرة نظرية ام طبقتها بنفسك ووجدت النتيجة هذه
الافكار النظرية كثيرة 
ارجو بيان ذلك حتى لايهدر احدنا المال من اجل فكرة نظرية قبل دراستها دراسة مستفيضة
ففي البيان توفير للوقت والجهد


----------



## سلام محمود (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة لكن هناك طريق اسهل لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية هو استخدام الطاقة الشمسية حيث بلداننا العربية تنعم بالشمس طول ايام السنة .
انا مهندس معماري ومستعد للتعاون مع كل من له خبرة في هذا المجال
لنتعاون لتقديم المساعدة لشعبتا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2008)

ابا الحسين قال:


> شكر لك الفكرة جيدة
> ولكن هل هي مجرد فكرة نظرية ام طبقتها بنفسك ووجدت النتيجة هذه
> الافكار النظرية كثيرة
> ارجو بيان ذلك حتى لايهدر احدنا المال من اجل فكرة نظرية قبل دراستها دراسة مستفيضة
> ففي البيان توفير للوقت والجهد



تحية طيبة .

هذه طريقة استخدمت في اوائل القرن الماضي حيث استخدمها الجيش البريطاني (المستعمر) .

شكرا على مرورك .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## المدرس العنيد (21 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز لايمكن الحصول على طاقة خارجة اكبر من الطاقة الداخلة وفي احسن الاحوال في المكائن ذات الكفائة الكاملة100% تكون القدرة الخارجة = القدرة الداخلة


----------



## الصدق (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خيري التميم (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم للمشاركه في هذه الفكره العلميه الممتازه اوضح ما يلي :-
1- مضخة الماء هل قدرة تشغيلها من مصدر خارجي ام من عجلة بولتن موضوع البحث .
2-هل تم حساب الفقد في القدره الميكانيكيه على مضي فترة الاشتغال وعلاقته بمقدار الطاقه المولده( التضائل).
3-اني ارى ان هذه الفكره ناجحه اذا كانت مضخة الماء تجهز بمصدر خارجي ثابت المقدار . 
4-كما ويمكن ان تكون الفكره ناجحه اذا جهزت مضخة الماء من القدره الكهربائيه الخارجه من عجلة بولتن بشرط ان يكون هنالك مصدر تعويض اي ان الداخل من القدره للمضخه يكون ثابت المقدار و لايعتمد على التغير الذي يحدث في الخارج من العجله ( والذي هو بدوره اي ثبوت الطاقه المجهزه للعجله يثبت الطاقه الخارجه منها اي عدم اعتماد مبدأ التغذيه العكسيه التامه واعتماد مبدأ التعويض) . للمناقشه من ذوي الاختصاص مع تقديري


----------



## shoili (20 أبريل 2008)

ولكن اخي العزيز الا تعلم اننا عندما نزيد من ضغط الماء نحتاج الى صرق طاقة بقدر الطاقة المتولدة او اكثر بقليل وهكذا لن يكون اي توليد للطاقة وانما ولدناها بمكان وصرفناها بمكان اخر


----------



## دلال راضي منشد (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم \\اين قانون حفظ الطاقة في فكرتك هذةتحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة جميلة .... وقابلة للتطبيق . بارك الله فيك ..
سنحتاج إلى أن نعرف ماهي مواصفات عجلة بولتن المناسبة لكل مضخة نافثة موجودة لدينا ....
هل يمكننا أن نسأل الشركة المصنعة عن ذلك أم نكتشف ذلك بأنفسنا عن طريق التجريب ؟؟


----------



## استاذ القانون (12 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس خيري التميم قال:


> السلام عليكم للمشاركه في هذه الفكره العلميه الممتازه اوضح ما يلي :-
> 1- مضخة الماء هل قدرة تشغيلها من مصدر خارجي ام من عجلة بولتن موضوع البحث .
> 2-هل تم حساب الفقد في القدره الميكانيكيه على مضي فترة الاشتغال وعلاقته بمقدار الطاقه المولده( التضائل).
> 3-اني ارى ان هذه الفكره ناجحه اذا كانت مضخة الماء تجهز بمصدر خارجي ثابت المقدار .
> 4-كما ويمكن ان تكون الفكره ناجحه اذا جهزت مضخة الماء من القدره الكهربائيه الخارجه من عجلة بولتن بشرط ان يكون هنالك مصدر تعويض اي ان الداخل من القدره للمضخه يكون ثابت المقدار و لايعتمد على التغير الذي يحدث في الخارج من العجله ( والذي هو بدوره اي ثبوت الطاقه المجهزه للعجله يثبت الطاقه الخارجه منها اي عدم اعتماد مبدأ التغذيه العكسيه التامه واعتماد مبدأ التعويض) . للمناقشه من ذوي الاختصاص مع تقديري


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كلام سليم ومنطقي


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العصابي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الفكرة جيدة وسهلة التطبيق ولكن من أين نأتي بالماء إذا كنا بأمس الحاجة إليه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

المدرس العنيد قال:


> اخي العزيز لايمكن الحصول على طاقة خارجة اكبر من الطاقة الداخلة وفي احسن الاحوال في المكائن ذات الكفائة الكاملة100% تكون القدرة الخارجة = القدرة الداخلة


 
حتى هذه اللحظة اتفق مع هذا الرأي الى حين ظهور من يثبت عكس ذلك


----------



## عراقيون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يمكن حصول على طاقه من لاشي. يجب ان تكون معادله الطاقه متوازنه للحصول على الطاقه


----------



## كارماستر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

لقد ولى عهد قوانين الفيزياء القديمة وتحولت هذه القوانين الى نظريات بعد ان ظن الناس انها بديهيات لايمكن انتزاعها من مضمونها ومثال على ذلك قانون القدرة الداخلة =القدرة الخارجة وقد يكون على اقل تقدير تفسير جديد لها . ان اقوى مثال على هذا هو المحرك المغناطيسي الذي لا ياخذ طاقة خارجية يستمد منها مايحتاجه لكي يمدنا بطاقة خارجة مساوية للداخلة حيث انه يدور مدى الحياة طالما يقيت المغناطيسية في المغانط التي يحتويها.
ان الاخ العزيز كاتب الموضوع قد ذكر في معرض حديثه ان البريطانيين قد استعملوها قديما مما يعني انها مجربة وذات فائدة عملية والاهم من ذلك ان المفكر والعالم يجب ان يجرب كل شيء حتى وان كان مجربا وذلك لتتمة الفائدة .

افادك الله يااخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مالك606 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

وقل ربي زدني علماً


----------



## zzzccc (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي شكرا على هذا الموضوع
لكن لو تعطينا شرح اكثر
(عجلة بولتن)من اين نحصل عليها؟
(ربح 3 امبير) ؟ كيف؟


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (24 أبريل 2009)

مستحيل جدا جدا ..ما تصرفه من طاقه ستحصل على أقل منه بسبب الخسائر ..لقد دمرت قانون حفظ الطاقه من أساسه 
انصح بعمل الحسابات قبل الأنجرار وراء الأحلام ...مع العلم لم يقم أحد لحد الأن بوضع حسابات تؤكد نجاح أي فكره يعرضها مجرد أقتراحات وتصورات للنجاح ......كلام غير علمي ...ما هكذا نتقدم يا عرب .....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أبريل 2009)

بلال زيكو قال:


> اخي الكريم انا لا افهم حقيقة كيف نحصل على ثلاثة امبير من لا شي وكيف ان مرشة الماء تستهلك طاقة اقل من الطاقة الناتجة من قوة الماء الذي تضخه وهل يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بمضخة الماء العادية المستخدمة لرفع الماء الى سطح المنزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا



المرشة تستهلك طاقة كهربائية 1 امبير وعند عملها تعطي ضغط ماء بقوة 30 بار .

وعند تسليط هذا الضغط الهائل على عجلة بولتن ستدور العجلة بعزم وعند تثبيت مولد صغير اخراجه 4 امبير بجانب عجلة بولتن سوف تدور كامل المنظمة .

وبهذا لم نتناول ولن نتطرق وبعيدون جدا الى قانون حفظ الطاقة .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## أحمد السماوي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ا
> وبهذا لم نتناول ولن نتطرق وبعيدون جدا الى قانون حفظ الطاقة .
> 
> تحياتي للجميع .



يا أخي لماذا يسمى(( قانون حفظ الطاقه ))؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأنه لا توجد أسثنائات..... فكل ما في الكون من أصغر ذره ألى أكبر مجره تتبع هذا القانون ....هذا قانون كوني يطبق في جميع أنحاء الكون ...ولا يوجد استثناء تحت أي ضروف ....
وبالمناسبه ...لماذا لا يقوم صاحب الفكره بوضع الحسابات للطاقه الداخله والطاقه الخارجه ليثبت لنا وجود هذا الفرق الموجب في الطاقه ؟؟؟؟ في حالة عدم قدرته على ذلك ....فليسمح لي أن أقول له ..أنه يحتاج ألى دوره مكثفه في الداينمك ومقدمات الكهرباء ...وسيكتشف حالا أن لا أمل لفكرته تماماً...


----------



## بوبرام (17 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

كارماستر قال:


> لقد ولى عهد قوانين الفيزياء القديمة وتحولت هذه القوانين الى نظريات بعد ان ظن الناس انها بديهيات لايمكن انتزاعها من مضمونها ومثال على ذلك قانون القدرة الداخلة =القدرة الخارجة وقد يكون على اقل تقدير تفسير جديد لها . ان اقوى مثال على هذا هو المحرك المغناطيسي الذي لا ياخذ طاقة خارجية يستمد منها مايحتاجه لكي يمدنا بطاقة خارجة مساوية للداخلة حيث انه يدور مدى الحياة طالما يقيت المغناطيسية في المغانط التي يحتويها.
> ان الاخ العزيز كاتب الموضوع قد ذكر في معرض حديثه ان البريطانيين قد استعملوها قديما مما يعني انها مجربة وذات فائدة عملية والاهم من ذلك ان المفكر والعالم يجب ان يجرب كل شيء حتى وان كان مجربا وذلك لتتمة الفائدة .
> 
> افادك الله يااخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


 


شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> المرشة تستهلك طاقة كهربائية 1 امبير وعند عملها تعطي ضغط ماء بقوة 30 بار .
> 
> وعند تسليط هذا الضغط الهائل على عجلة بولتن ستدور العجلة بعزم وعند تثبيت مولد صغير اخراجه 4 امبير بجانب عجلة بولتن سوف تدور كامل المنظمة .
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس شكري

والفكرة في مجملها بسيطة وسهلة وليست ذات تكلفة 

وتطبيقها ليس معقداً
جزاك الله خير.

تقبل أطيب الأمنيات وأجمل التحايا.​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

افكار قيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الساحر (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت كم قوة التوليد؟؟ اي كم وات


----------



## mysoulstwin (22 أغسطس 2009)

الفكرة هي كما في توربينات توليد الطاقة من الماء في السدود وهي فكرة ليست عملية لانها تحتاج تدفق ماء بشكل مستمر لاوتحتاج الى هدر ماء
ارجو اعطائنا افكار مقنعة اكتر
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حاتم كدوانى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ولماذا لا نجعل محرك ضاغط الماء يدير المولد مباشرة وتوفير فاقد الطاقات عند مراحل تحولها وهى عديده فى تلك التجربة 
وشكرا على تعبكم:3:


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حاتم كدوانى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ولماذا لا نجعل محرك ضاغط الماء يدير المولد مباشرة وتوفير فاقد الطاقات عند مراحل تحولها وهى عديده فى تلك التجربة
> وشكرا على تعبكم:3:


للاستفادة من عجلة الجاذبية الارضية اللتى تزيد من القدرة للماء عند سقوطه 

وهناك تجربة على الانترنت لشخص ربط محرك ضغط المائ الشديد على توربين متصل بمولد كهربي والتوربين اشتغل واعطى فائض كهربي 
المهم اننا ندرس ونجرب ونتعلم الجديد


----------



## عبد المحصي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله إلى كل خير


----------



## سراب الود (4 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله احييك على هذه الفكره الرائعه والى الامام


----------



## خالد معوض (4 يناير 2010)

أخى العزيز:
الفكره بشكل نظرى تبدو جيده و متكامله.و نرغب جميعا فى تصديقها.
و لكن عندما ننظر فى الكون حولنا نرى ان كل ما فيه إما يحتوى على طاقة كامنه يتم استهلاكها مع الوقت (مثل النجوم)
او يستمد طاقتة من مصدر اكبر للطاقه و يستخدمها كما هى(حركات الجمادات و الطيور بقوة الرياح) أو يحولها للصوره المناسبه له(النبات/الإنسان).

و بناء على ان هذا الكون من صنع الخالق سبحانه و تعالى ، و لم توجد به مثل هذه الصوره الفائضه من انتاج الطاقه *فمن المستحيل* ان يقوم بها مخلوق.مهما كانت النظريات منمقه.

و لكن ليس معنى هذا استحالة الحصول على طاقه منتجه بمقدار أقل من الطاقه المستهلكه فى حالة وجود مصدر مغذى او يحتوى على طاقة كامنه (و هو ما يحدث فى التوربينات البخاريه / أو المولدات الهيدروليكيه).

و مصدر الطاقه الكامنه هنا هو مغناطيسيات المضخه (الطلمبه) و مغناطيسيات المولد ( الجينيرتور)

فلعملهم نحتاج فقط الى حركه دورانيه و يكون عزمها كافيا للتغلب على الاحتكاك فى الاجزاء الميكانيكيه لكل معدة منهما.

عند ذلك يكون الفائض الذى نحصل عليه من فرق القوه المغناطيسيه الموجوده فى المولد/المحرك و هنا يكون الحل الذى يحقق معادلة الطاقه فالجميع لا يضع فى اعتباره الطاقه المغناطيسيه للمغناطيسيات و ليس الجاذبيه الارضيه قلا يوجد سقوط حر.بل هو ضغط ماء نفاث من مضخة الضغط.

ولى هنا عتاب على طارح و الموضوع و الساده المناقشين فالوحدات التى استخدمت ليست وحدات طاقه عدا الكيلو وات اما الامبير فليس له دخل هنا فهو وحده لقياس شدة التيار و ينقصها الفولت المقترن معه و كذلك يجب عمل حساب لكل جهاز على حدة لدراسة الطاقات الداخله و الخارجه منه (دورانيه/إحتكاك/مغناطيسيه/مائيه/كهربيه/حراريه)
و انا واثق ان الطاقه الكهربيه الناتجه ستكون فرق الطاقه المغناطيسيه للمولد - الطاقه المغناطيسيه للطلمبه - طاقة الاحتكاك-الطاقه الحراريه.(و سوف تكون طاقه متناقصه بالتأكيد لزيادة المقدارين الاخيرين بفرض ثبات المقدارين الاولين و ثبات سرعة الدوران)

نأتى للنقاط التى تعرقل التنفيذ:
1- بدء التشغيل.كيف ستبدأ تشغيل الجهاز؟؟هل ستدير المولد أولا ليدير الطلمبه ؟ أم ستدير الطلمبه ليدور المولد ؟؟ و من اين ستحصل على الطاقه الابتدائيه هذه؟؟
2- وجود الماء ليس مشكله فهو يأخذ من تانك.لكن المشكله هو لابد من وجود تانك تعويض.لأن النفث سيؤدى الى حدوث تبخر(بغض النظر عن الكميه)و كذلك استحاله رجوع كل الماء الى الخزان.
3- تأثر الملفات بمحرك المضخه نتيجة تذبذب التيار.التى قد تؤدى الاى احتراقه او توقفه.
4- و هى الاهم-الجدوى الاقتصاديه.فلا اعتقد انه يمكن اقتصاديا الاستفاده من هذا الجهاز و الا كان تم انتاجه تجاريا.أو على الاقل توقفنا عن انتاج مولد الديزل.

تحليلى للابتكار هو الرغبه فى الحصول على تيار كهربى صغير لمده محدوده (او طويله باستخدام مضخة ديزل و ليست كهربائيه) عند تعطل محرك الاحتراق الداخلى لمولد موجود بالفعل من دون عمل تغييرات جوهريه فى اى من المعدات الموجوده لحين الوصول الى موقع يمكن فيه عمل التصليحات المطلوبه.و هذا يفسر استخدامه فى وحده عسكريه و ليس معمل ابحاث مثلا.

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 أبريل 2010)

للرفع .......


----------



## اميل نور (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم وبعد هذه الفكره غير قابلة للتنفيذ لانها للاسف مثل افكار اخرى كثيره تناقض قوانين الطبيعه ولكن يمكن الاستفادة منها وجعلها عمليه لو ادرنا المضخة بطاقة بديله كما يمكن استخدام مياة الصرف للمبانى لادارة التوربين واستعادة الطاقه المبذوله فى رفعها وجزيل الشكر لكل من يحاول ان يفيد وطننا الكبير بافكاره .


----------



## زاهر108 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامر سعد خليفة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدا مشكورة جهودك


----------



## وندو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## brand (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الكريم قدرة اى مولد كهربى لا تقاس بالامبير تقاس بالواط او الواط ساعة و هى وحدة تعبر عن حاصل ضرب التيار فى الجهد و كذلك طاقة تشغيل اى موتور فقد يكون حسابك المبداى سليم و فعلا العجلة تدير المولد المتوافر لديك ليعطى 4 امبير و لكن جهده قليل و بالتالى تصبح القدرة الخارجة اقل من القدرة الداخلة و هو امر منطقى و طبيعى نتيجة ان لكل الة فى الدنيا كفاءة و تلك الكفاءة نسبة مئوية لا تصل للواحد الصحيح تحياتى


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*
* فكرة رائعة جدا*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]









[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------

